# Simplicity



## Daniel188 (Dec 22, 2010)

How do I fit the V-belt onto a Simplicity Regent 16HP 38'' cutting deck? Any help would be greatly appreciated... Thanks in advance..


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is a diagram to help you with your belt


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Reminds me of the deck belt routing on my 84 dynamark with a 42" deck - has to be run all different ways to work right ( has 3 blades) - PO scratched a diagram on the dashbord to remember.


----------



## AlbertaPutter (Dec 9, 2010)

I did the same on my JD mower deck. Black felt pen diagram on the yellow mower deck really stands out. Should be standard equipment on any mower.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Only tractor i have with a belt diagram sticker is the drive system belt on my 85 LT12 craftsman - its under the one footrest. None of my others have stickers like that.


----------

